# AXIS2 u. Eclipse (Galileo) Fehler bei Serverstart



## runningtommy (9. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche mittels AXIS2 (Version 1.5) unter Eclipse Galileo einen WebService TopDown gemaeß dem Tutorial (Eclipse WTP Tutorials - Creating Top Down Web Service via Apache Axis2) zu erstellen, einziger Unterschied nutze apache-tomcat-6.0.18 statt 4.xx 
Das Erstellen klappt soweit auch alles, sobal ich aber den Server starte bekomme ich folgenden Fehler angezeigt: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AxisAdminServlet 
Und das obwohl alle AXIS2-JARS eingebunden sind.

Habe daraufhin trotzdem mittels den integrierten WebServiceExplorer den WebService ausführen wollen, und bekomme daraufhin die Meldung "504 Proxy Timeout"

Mittels AXIS1 lief bisher alles problemlos, hat jmd. eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## runningtommy (9. Jul 2009)

...mittlerweile habe ich gesehen, dass dies auch von anderen als Bug erkannt wurde (siehe https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/AXIS2-4375), leider konnte ich keine Lösung dazu finden ;(


----------



## sipungora (2. Jan 2011)

Das funkzt nur mit axis2 1.4


----------

